# Mining Dogecoin questions + good pool?



## Slightly skewed

For reliable pool https://www.multipool.us/index.php

Read the help section for getting set up on it. It's easy and more customization than other pools and far, far more reliable. You should let your miner run for awhile to get started (an hour or so) but you'll see confirmed and unconfirmed balances and those are all coins you will see in your account even if you close your miner, so you don't lose any progress by doing that. Once all the coins reach confirmed you can withdraw them to your doge wallet at anytime.

You can get cudaminer here. Read the readme file and use x86 version. Latest version is what you want. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> For reliable pool https://www.multipool.us/index.php
> 
> Read the help section for getting set up on it. It's easy and more customization than other pools and far, far more reliable. You should let your miner run for awhile to get started (an hour or so) but you'll see confirmed and unconfirmed balances and those are all coins you will see in your account even if you close your miner, so you don't lose any progress by doing that. Once all the coins reach confirmed you can withdraw them to your doge wallet at anytime.
> 
> You can get cudaminer here. Read the readme file and use x86 version. Latest version is what you want. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


So the x86 version is better even if I'm using 64bit?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> So the x86 version is better even if I'm using 64bit?


Yes, stated by the dev himself. You can read through the bitcointalk thread I post in my last post if want to learn more. But I mean try both and see what you like most. No harm in testing.


----------



## NitroOC

+1 for multipool. With the random block rewards that DOGE has, you will theoretically get more coins/day running with the pack, or the most powerful pool you can. I was on ypool.net for a while (for protoshares until that got jacked up with 2.0) then switched to DOGE on there, but the other pools were out pacing us.

Jump in with the team for the big win.


----------



## Degree

Yea, so far it's been about 5 hours and I'm actually seeing results. (on dogechain I couldn't get 1 coin... I'm pretty sure something was fishy about that pool)
Also using the x86 version

Is my bat file good?

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352 -O USERNAME.1ASSWORD
pause

Looks like I'll be sticking with multipool! Are you guys using auto payout? If so, what amount should I set?

One more thing, I saw theres an option to encrypt your wallet, should I do that?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Yea, so far it's been about 5 hours and I'm actually seeing results. (on dogechain I couldn't get 1 coin... I'm pretty sure something was fishy about that pool)
> Also using the x86 version
> 
> Is my bat file good?
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://pool1.us.multipool.us:3352 -O USERNAME.1ASSWORD
> pause
> 
> Looks like I'll be sticking with multipool! Are you guys using auto payout? If so, what amount should I set?
> 
> One more thing, I saw theres an option to encrypt your wallet, should I do that?


I use multipool and find it good! I've set auto payout to 10K, no idea if thats a good idea or not, but i can always change it. Yes encrypt your wallet! Just don't forget your passphrase!


----------



## ccRicers

I've been mining multipool for almost a week and have found no signs of trouble with them. Most other dogecoin pools have had server hiccups within a few days of joining.

I would set auto-payout based on how often you want to get paid to your wallet. Every day, two days, it's your call. Look in your personal stats and find the expected dogecoin earnings per day, I'd probably take 70% of that and use that in my payout if I want to make sure I'd get paid at least daily.


----------



## Degree

I just set it to the minimum payout which was 1000, withdrawing any lower you have to pay a fee.
So far I made 2k from multipool


----------



## ajax3592

I'm on www.netcodepool.org - cashed out around a milion till now from them







Love their chatroom


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajax3592*
> 
> I'm on www.netcodepool.org - cashed out around a milion till now from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love their chatroom


I've heard a lot about NCP, I might have to go check it out.
I haven't mined in two days, I really need to do it overnight because I can't do it and game at the same time


----------



## opus malice

Is there really any difference in using cgminer for doge instead of cuda? Such as performance?


----------



## PLeXuS4200

How does the payout on multipool work, do you get whatever coin they have selected paid into your wallet when it auto pays or do they do the conversion and pay you in btc to be consistent? Probably a dumb question but I don't want to let my rigs sit for a month and end up with a wallet with 10 different coins that arnt worth anything anymore.


----------



## turk-fx

Cgminer for anti cards, cuda is for nvidia


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Dogehouse: Main pool, seems to have better luck.

Netcode: Great pool, about 200K DOGE from them, used as backup now.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200*
> 
> How does the payout on multipool work, do you get whatever coin they have selected paid into your wallet when it auto pays or do they do the conversion and pay you in btc to be consistent? Probably a dumb question but I don't want to let my rigs sit for a month and end up with a wallet with 10 different coins that arnt worth anything anymore.


I just signed up for multipool, seems you have an account with them with your coins and you enter your wallet address for each coin and then send the coins over to the respective wallet, then the coins are yours to do as you please. They have different options though so you can specifically mine just one coin instead of what is most profitable at the time


----------



## atait8

I'
having trouble getting cudaminer to work, well it works but it says "stratum authentication failed"


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atait8*
> 
> I'
> having trouble getting cudaminer to work, well it works but it says "stratum authentication failed"


Did you setup your worker correctly ? From the looks of it you've called your worker "aye" but you haven't added your account name before it ?

It should look like this "username.workername"


----------



## atait8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Did you setup your worker correctly ? From the looks of it you've called your worker "aye" but you haven't added your account name before it ?
> 
> It should look like this "username.workername"


that worked! I'm still new to all this, thanks man!


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atait8*
> 
> that worked! I'm still new to all this, thanks man!


No worries happy to help


----------



## atait8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> No worries happy to help


is there a way to add more threads to the miner?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atait8*
> 
> is there a way to add more threads to the miner?


"gpu-threads" : "n",

where n = number of thread


----------

